# Transom material ? Hardwood or Plywood ?



## Lunker777 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just curious what the best type of wood to use for a transom. It needs to be exactly 1" think. 
I was thinking of getting a piece of Oak ? But heard it rots faster than plywood ?

Plywood is cheaper than Oak, so I guess as far as a budget goes, its the right way to do it.... but what will last longer ?

Thanks


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 28, 2009)

Lunker777 said:


> Just curious what the best type of wood to use for a transom. It needs to be exactly 1" think.
> I was thinking of getting a piece of Oak ? But heard it rots faster than plywood ?
> 
> Plywood is cheaper than Oak, so I guess as far as a budget goes, its the right way to do it.... but what will last longer ?
> ...



I'm in the process of replacing my transom as well. I choose plywood because I believe it will flex better under engine vibrations. Oak is very hard and thus more prone to cracking. IMHO... Dunno about whether it rots faster. :? 

My transom is 1 1/4" so I'm glued two 5/8 sheets together to make mine. I'm now applying Thompson's water sealer.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 28, 2009)

I used oak when repairing my transom - two 1" pieces glued together. Then I predrilled holes through that, the aluminum, and another 1" piece of oak on the inside of the boat. All secured with stainless steel. I didn't like how the two pieces of plywood I replaced looked - all rotted and brittle. The same might happen to mine, but I figure I'll take the chance. On my new 16' Monark, however, I will likely use plywood given the sheer size and the cost.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 29, 2009)

AC fir exterior ply.Don't use pressure treated.It contains copper and will eat holes in the aluminum.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2009)

I used 2 pieces of 1/2 plywood glued together to replace the original transom with a 1"x6"x48" oak board added for a total thickness of 1 3/4"


----------



## jeh29072 (Apr 30, 2009)

If it has to be 1" thick this will not help but I went to Habitat for Humnaity Restore and bought an old cabinet door made out of Birch plywood-- this is going on my 1971 14" Sears semi V and is only 13"x12". The door was only $1


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 30, 2009)

I got my plywood at Menards, They have a damaged board section.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 1, 2009)

White Oak or Mahagony is the best option. Both are naturally rot resistant and will last 10 times longer than plywood. Plus they are stronger than plywood, except for marine grade plywood, or rather plywood with no voids.

The problem with plywood is the way its made. The cross layers add strength, however they alos provide opening (end grain), and have voids. The voids weaken the plywood, plus they will trap moisture and the rot will start inside the wood. You can put a protective layer on the outside off the plywood, however once that barrier is breached your wood starts to rot.

You can put a protective layer on the white oak, mahagony too, however once that protective barrier is breached there still wont be any rot. Both woods resist rotting. I just replaced a 40 year old transom, yes white oak. At the same time I replace a piece of plywood on the outside of the transom, and the plywood is less than 10 years old. The oak was still solid and strong as hell, the plywood practically fell apart in my hands. Only reason I replaced the transom is I was redoing the boat and the transom was looking mighty old and worn.


----------



## Lunker777 (May 4, 2009)

Well some things have changed hahah Im not using Oak or plywood... but Im using the free piece of Maple that was given to me... the guy took my old board and made me a new one out of a solid piece of maple. FOR FREE hahah Im going to seal'er up and make it work !


----------

